# My 20g long high tech tank!



## ronvolante (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey everyone!

This is my fairly new high tech planted tank, it is my first dive into anything other than a large Malawi tank for breeding. Light PAR is 80-100, I dose ferts 2-3 times a week along with root tabs. I planted the day after my nitrites began to read over .5ppm and the plants have absorbed nearly all of the nitrogen since. I am running pressurized Co2 with 2 filters, an Aquaclear 20 along side a Cascade 1000 Black canister filter (sponge over intake for bacteria and algae growth).

I'm attempting to carpet my DHG in Seachem Flourite with Miracle Grow Organic as the soil base; I don't fully expect it to work as they have sent plenty of runners but none have breached the surface. Other plants include telanthera cardinalis, hygrophila corymbosa, cryptocoryne undulata and staurogyne repens (which _has_ begun to spread to my delight!).

My current stock is 6 peppered cory cats and a school of 10 neon tetras. I am thinking of adding a group of Celestial Pearl Danios when my plants get taller, if I can make it work with fish that delicate. I definitely want one more school or fish before I solidify the stock. Feel free to give me suggestions!:grin2:

Everyone is very active and happy in their new home!

Parameters:
Ammonia - 0ppm
Nitrite - 0ppm
Nitrate - <5ppm
KH - 6
Ph - 7
Temp - 75F (23-24C)


----------

